# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Следовой семинар в Киеве, 23-24 октября

## Nubira

*Дорогие друзья! 

Приглашаем принять участие в Практическом семинаре по Следовой работе!
*

*В программе семинара:*
-  построение фундамента для качественной работы по следу
- техника работы собаки на мотивации
-  этапы перехода от простого  к сложному
-  чистое прохождение углов
-  уверенное и корректное обозначение вещей

Семинар проводит – спортсмен и заводчик, преподаватель, судья по рабочим качествам, руководитель школы дрессировки «Сanis» - Татьяна Чернякова.

http://canis.ee

Мы уже неоднократно приглашали Татьяну в Киев, и т.к. на последнем семинаре, в рамках которого было одно занятие по следу, это вызвало большой резонанс и интерес, было решено провести отдельный следовой семинар. Для тех собак которые имеют навыки базовой работы и ранее присутствовали на наших семинарах, также будет затронуто послушание. 

Семинар будет проходить 23-24 октября. 

Регистрация для участников с собаками только *предварительная!* На данный момент свободно 4 места для участников с собаками. 

*Запись на семинар:*
050-380-30-25
ICQ: 248209937
Skype: Nubira2303
Юлия

Иногородним предоставляется размещение.

----------

